# Subs needed Ohio



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking for a few more sub contractors for this upcoming season one of our long term guys called me today and said he is selling his equipment and taking his winters off. The service area is akron, kent, revenna, cuyahoga falls. Normally pay by the lot and we pay twice a month. Anyone interested please pm me and I will get you all the information needed.


----------

